

Mom Arrested For Hacking School Computers to Change Kids' Grades - nefarioustim
http://abcnews.go.com/US/mom-charged-hacking-school-computers-change-childrens-grades/story?id=16812838#.UA6ZqU4c1ur

======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4281848> <\- Many comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4282255>

